# RPM range?



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 11.5hp /30" cut with the Briggs & Stratton motor. Im curious to know what the rpms should be at when at full throttle. Ive searched here, online, and the manual and come up short.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most 4 cycle engines should be at 3600 RPM full throttle and around 1200 - 1750 at idle.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Is it adjusted through the carb or throttle lever?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

3600 is standard. I think it's a safe assumption


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There should be an adjustment screw on the carb somewhere. Don't mess with the linkages.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

So i tore into the snowblower last night. The carb has no adjustment screws ???? All i have are 2 rods that go to the throttle lever but they do not move when i move the throttle? Any ideas on how to adjust the rpm's. Im running on the low side and would like to bring it up to normal


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hard to say. You haven't indicated what you have for equipment, make and model. There is an adjustment for rpms somewhere, but it could be on the throttle linkage as opposed to the carburetor itself. Need to know what you have first. MH


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Its a craftsman 11.5hp briggs and stratton. Im thinking the linkages are connected to the governer. But not sure how the rpms would be adjusted as the governer runs off internal mechanics on the crank shaft


----------

